# SnowBirds Crash, Atlanta Air Show, 2019



## CBH99 (14 Oct 2019)

https://globalnews.ca/news/6027962/snowbirds-pilot-atlanta-airshow/


I haven't seen this posted yet, please forgive me if it has been.  

Also, mods, feel feel to merge this into the Snowbirds chat - I just don't know how.


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Oct 2019)

Pilot survived and the crash was short of spectators. All in all disaster averted.


https://www.11alive.com/article/news/local/atlanta-air-show-canadian-forces-snowbirds/85-28f70cd8-0090-4ea7-b9ae-60a92a37e9b7


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2019)

This from the Snowbird Twitter feed ....


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 Oct 2019)

Glad no one was hurt.

Serious question here, BTW:How many Tutors are left? I mean, it's not like there is still an assembly line going strong so we can replace all the ones that we lost over the last few years.


----------



## Weinie (15 Oct 2019)

There is a whole hangar full of them at Mountainview outside of Trenton.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Oct 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This from the Snowbird Twitter feed ....



". . . eject from his aircraft *shiortly* before our performance . . ."

Really?  Does anybody proofread anymore?


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> ". . . eject from his aircraft *shiortly* before our performance . . ."
> 
> Really?  Does anybody proofread anymore?


Not enough, obviously ...


----------



## GR66 (16 Oct 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not enough, obviously ...



If only some tech wizard could come up with a magical technology which would highlight when we spell a word incorrectly...


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2019)

GR66 said:
			
		

> If only some tech wizard could come up with a magical technology which would highlight when we spell a word incorrectly...


... that _consistently_ offers the correct alternative option  ;D


----------



## Strike (16 Oct 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Not enough, obviously ...



In the PAO's defence, that Tweet was sent immediately after they got news the pilot was fine, and was posted from a smartphone on scene.

That one tweet likely kept the phones from blowing up in Ottawa, Moose Jaw, and at the show site with people wanting to know who the pilot was and if they were okay. It also kept the families at home from flipping out thinking it was one of theirs.

So, knowing that this one tweet reduced the workload and worry on several levels, I'll forgive the spelling error of hitting both the "I" and the "o" at the same time.  They are right next to each other on the keyboard after all.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Oct 2019)

Strike said:
			
		

> In the PAO's defence, that Tweet was sent immediately after they got news the pilot was fine, and was posted from a smartphone on scene.
> 
> That one tweet likely kept the phones from blowing up in Ottawa, Moose Jaw, and at the show site with people wanting to know who the pilot was and if they were okay. It also kept the families at home from flipping out thinking it was one of theirs.
> 
> So, knowing that this one tweet reduced the workload and worry on several levels, I'll forgive the spelling error of hitting both the "I" and the "o" at the same time.  They are right next to each other on the keyboard after all.


Thanks for more of the context/why - makes sense.  Still, in another life, I was judged just as harshly for this kind of stuff during breaking news events, too, so I accept one tries one's best under pressure.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Oct 2019)

I remember an event years ago in Korea when a chopper went down and the PAO office mistakenly released the names of those onboard that had perished before the NOK notifications had been made. By some miracle the PAO got the story quashed by calling in some favors from AP abd other wise services.


----------

